# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa de Gudín, Xinzo de Limia, Ourense

## manuelra

Presa de la Confederación Miño - Sil

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosa foto Manuelra :Smile: 

Tienes una buena colección de fots de presas :Big Grin: 

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Buena foto manuelra.
La presa no debe ser muy alta ya que parece pequeño el cuenco amortiguador.
Tampoco tiene compuertas y el perfil del aliviadero es otro Kreager.
Gracias por la foto

----------


## manuelra

Gracias a todos, sergi tu tb tienes muchas, saludos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonita imagen manuelra  :Smile:  :Wink: .

Por cierto... qué es lo que hay en el lado izquierdo del aliviadero... una escala de peces???  :Confused: . Si es una escala, creo que se han pasado tres pueblos  :Embarrassment: 

Como quieran subir los peces por ahí, van a tener que coger cuerdas y crampones para subir... :EEK!:  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## manuelra

Esta presa es de la confederación y es para abastecer de agua a las poblaciones cercanas, la escala de peces será para los que se queden en el amortiguador porque para los del rio va a ser dificil.

----------


## jasg555

Sí, es una escala para peces, pero ridícula. Seguramente para cumplir el expediente , como otras.

 El caudal "ecológico" no se ve por ningún lado.

Manuelra, ¿éste es el embalse en donde se sueltan salmones para la pesca intensiva?

----------


## FEDE

Buena foto Manuelra, se ve que es pequeña pero preciosa  :Wink:  

No conosco Galicia, espero algún dia conocerla  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  muchas gracias por la foto  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí, es una escala para peces, pero ridícula. Seguramente para cumplir el expediente , como otras.
> 
>  El caudal "ecológico" no se ve por ningún lado.


Pues sólo entrará en funcionamiento cuando vierta el aliviadero  :Embarrassment:

----------

